# primaforce yohimbine hcl caps



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

anyone used these before as i have started to take them but need some advice on dosage.



these ones


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

I really want to get my hands on some, where did you get them from mate and how much?

As for dosage, id personally try 5mg with caffeine or caffeine and ephedrine, but IT HAS TO BE ON AN EMPTY STOMACH, as yohimbine will increase insulin release if large amounts of glucose are present in the blood, and the insulin will shut lipolysis down completely.

If 5mg was ok, id try 10mg, then maybe 15 or even 20mg, but only in one dose in the AM fasted half an hour before 45mins of power walking.

Id do it as above to assess my tolerance.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

gyppo12345 said:


> anyone used these before as i have started to take them but need some advice on dosage.
> 
> 
> 
> these ones


I've had them off ebay before, did the trick


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

i got them online mate from vitasunn took 7 days to deliver but got here, it says 2.5mg to 5mg so i have been taking 2.5mg (1cap) before unfuelled morning cardio with coffee and 1cap in the afternoon have not felt anything yet so should i up the dose?


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Themanabolic said:


> I've had them off ebay before, did the trick


how did you dose yours and did you feel any different like you would on clen or an eph


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

4x5mg.d-1 Y-HCl + caffeine IMO during a calorie deficit.

J


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

4x5mg.d-1 Y-HCl

so 8 caps ed first thing before cardio with caffine. there is only 90 caps aint gonna last long lol, also read about if you up the dose you will suffer from high blood pressue.

joshua is this how you ran it or how you would run it?


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

gyppo12345 said:


> how did you dose yours and did you feel any different like you would on clen or an eph


I used mine with ephedrine and caffeine, worked nicely, I worked up 5mg a day untill I got headaches, then moved back one dose IIRC. Tub doesn't last long.

Worked alright tbh, Just gave a little edge to the EC stack imo


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

These are great i take 8 (20mg) in the am prior cardio.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> These are great i take 8 (20mg) in the am prior cardio.


Fasted cardio is that superwoman ?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> Fasted cardio is that superwoman ?


Obviously.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks for the replys/advice best up my dose then lol, will try 6 first thing tommorrow morning then before my unfuelled 45min cardio, how long before i do my cardio should i take them?????

lastly as im only taking 1cap in the morning is a jump straight to 6 a good idea or should i go for 4 tommorrow then 5 then 6 and so on till i reach 8, also is it just in the a.m i take them not split dose?


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Obviously.


DUUHHHHH


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

I got the same ones from ebay did 10mg today - I like


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

what did you notice in terms as of change maccer


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

gyppo12345 said:


> 4x5mg.d-1 Y-HCl
> 
> so 8 caps ed first thing before cardio with caffine. there is only 90 caps aint gonna last long lol, also read about if you up the dose you will suffer from high blood pressue.
> 
> joshua is this how you ran it or how you would run it?


Yes that is how I ran it.

I would not exceed that dose, however there is no reason why you cannot use a milder dose to make it last longer. If cost is an issue then I would prefer to make it last longer.

It is sensible with any supp/drug to take a smaller dose if there is any doubt as to your reaction, so I agree with the comments about scaling up the dose, then dropping back if sides present themselves.

J


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Couple of links flying round the forum over the past few weeks- try these

http://centurysupplements.com/review/product/list/id/267/

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Firstly here is the link

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html

Dosage, should be 0.2mg per 1kg of bodyweight. But start with 1 tab and work up to establish tolerance.


----------

